# Dogfish



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Are dogfish sharks legal to keep any ? Any size or creel limits ? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes,no limit and if gutted quickly they can be good to eat.. Both spinies and smoothies..


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Skin the spineys like a toad and deep fry them in beer batter - not bad.


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks fellas next time I'm off I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've only eaten smooth dogfish but they are one of the best fried fish I've ever had. I gut them and cut there tail off right away.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

There is no size limit on dog fish or atlantic sharpnose but, unless there is a change there is a creel limit of 2 per angler per day.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

In NC there are no size or creel limits on dogfish: http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...1169848&folderId=4426632&name=DLFE-107708.pdf

Only one Atlantic Sharpnose and on Bonnethead per day in addition to any other legal sharks.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Dogfish...the original fish in English Fish n' Chips before they were fished out over there and they switched to cod.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Believe you may have that backwards Aristotle.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Believe you may have that backwards Aristotle.


 I'm with ya on this one dhl... Can't see dogfish being overfished,but codfish yes...


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> I'm with ya on this one dhl... Can't see dogfish being overfished,but codfish yes...


Seems the euros like them.


> Once the most abundant shark species in the world, populations of Squalus acanthias have declined significantly. They are classified in the IUCN Red List of threatened species as Vulnerable globally and Critically endangered in the Northeast Atlantic, meaning stocks around Europe have decreased by at least 95%. This is a direct result of overfishing to supply northern Europe's taste for rock salmon, saumonette or zeepaling. Despite these alarming figures, very few management or conservation measures are in place for Squalus acanthias.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Elgreco said:


> Seems the euros like them.


 If that be the case,we need to export some of ours to them.....


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Fish and Chips started out with cod until they were over fished and then went to Haddock and over fished. Now its Spiney Dogfish and they are over fished in the European area. The good ole USA has plenty and ships 3 million lbs (the USA limit) to European markets. One packer in Lynnhaven Inlet does 2 million of the 3 million lbs. The Hatteras commercial guys get 10 cents/pound and are allowed 10,000 lbs a day. The Virginia commercial fisherman get 15 cents/pound and are allowed 5,000 lbs a day. Amazingly - a spiney dog doesn't birth (live) until its 19 or 20 years old.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Probably why they are so rare in europe now.


> *Males mature at around 11 years of age*, growing to 80–100 cm (2.6–3.3 ft) in length; *females mature in 18–21 years* and are slightly larger than males, reaching 98.5–159 cm (3.23–5.22 ft).[2] Both sexes are greyish brown in color and are countershaded. Males are identified by a pair of pelvic fins modified as sperm-transfer organs, or "claspers". The male inserts one clasper into the female cloaca during copulation.
> 
> Reproduction is aplacental viviparous, which was before called ovoviviparity. Fertilization is internal. The male inserts one clasper into the female oviduct orifice and injects sperm along a groove on the clasper's dorsal section. Immediately following fertilization, the eggs are surrounded by thin shells called "candles" with one candle usually surrounding several eggs. Mating takes place in the winter months with gestation lasting 22–24 months. Litters range between 2 and 11 but average 6 or 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Great info


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

RocknReds said:


> Fish and Chips started out with cod until they were over fished and then went to Haddock and over fished. Now its Spiney Dogfish and they are over fished in the European area. The good ole USA has plenty and ships 3 million lbs (the USA limit) to European markets. One packer in Lynnhaven Inlet does 2 million of the 3 million lbs. The Hatteras commercial guys get 10 cents/pound and are allowed 10,000 lbs a day. The Virginia commercial fisherman get 15 cents/pound and are allowed 5,000 lbs a day. Amazingly - a spiney dog doesn't birth (live) until its 19 or 20 years old.


Thanks for the info. I have learned on the Internet not to get jumping ugly when someone else asserts that I am wrong. Usually just waiting brings out some vindication. 
Do have have a source for these figures?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I realize you question was not directed at me Aristotle, and I haven't got any figures, but I was fish and chip eating lad in England 40 years ago and rock salmon(dogfish) was never for sale at the chippy's(fish and chip ship or van) but cod and plaice(type of flounder) were...
According to Mum, who still lives there, cod is still on the menu but a nice filet will run over 5 pound(7.50-8$)


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I realize you question was not directed at me Aristotle, and I haven't got any figures, but I was fish and chip eating lad in England 40 years ago and rock salmon(dogfish) was never for sale at the chippy's(fish and chip ship or van) but cod and plaice(type of flounder) were...
> According to Mum, who still lives there, cod is still on the menu but a nice filet will run over 5 pound(7.50-8$)


What is the price of Rock Salmon in the UK these days, I know a spot where a few can be found?

USA should start calling them *Rock Salmon*..........Tourists should be able to decimate them in short order............perhaps call them *Speckled Salmon or Grey Salmon, or perhaps Spanish Salmon* I usually called them Bleep Bleep Bleep Pokie...but that is not as appetizing as Rock Salmon which even old Garbo would order at Arthur Treachers...If we can get the 2.5 million Tourists who come to the OBX to eat all the Rock Salmon up, old Garbo would be able to get a large Drum off of Rodanthe Pier in late Nov-Dec.

*Rock Salmon filet sautéed with lemon-pepper white wine...............$11.95*


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't know GB, will have a word and find out though.


You got one of them fancy coolers and some good ice then? It's a bit of a trip.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Doggies are a nuisance on the beach, planks and on the deep drop! 

DHL, lets go into the exporting business!

DD, this is from my buddy Tim from the Good Times. He asked me if I wanted to help him catch doggies.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

speckhunter80 said:


> In NC there are no size or creel limits on dogfish: http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...1169848&folderId=4426632&name=DLFE-107708.pdf
> 
> Only one Atlantic Sharpnose and on Bonnethead per day in addition to any other legal sharks.


 I stand corrected sir, I was not familiar with the newer rules on dog fish! I also noticed that on legal sharks you ay now keep sharks that are longer than 84 inches. The old rules were 54-84 inches but now I see that the 54 inch minimum is still in effect but the maximum 84 inch limit seems to be gone! Also, great,scalloped and smooth hammer heads must be 78 inches minimum fork length!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't think that's in the cards, but a mobile fish and chip shop might be doable

Did them fish get cleaned up quick?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Don't think that's in the cards, but a mobile fish and chip shop might be doable
> 
> Did them fish get cleaned up quick?


Not sure but I caught a ton of them bigguns on jigs a few weeks ago at the Triangles. Horrible.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Not sure but I caught a ton of them bigguns on jigs a few weeks ago at the Triangles. Horrible.


 Al have had them eat jigs,trolled spoons,and anyother bait that is put in front of them,no doubt they'd eat a fly as well..  

As far as the picture,I saw a video of someone netting cods,one cod for 30 or so doggies,with many of the cod that were caught in the net eaten by the doggies... Those things suck,plain and simple......


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Al have had them eat jigs,trolled spoons,and anyother bait that is put in front of them,no doubt they'd eat a fly as well..
> 
> As far as the picture,I saw a video of someone netting cods,one cod for 30 or so doggies,with many of the cod that were caught in the net eaten by the doggies... Those things suck,plain and simple......


on the way out we trolled thru some bait with parachutes, mojos and Tomics. When the Tomics were gettin hit by them doggies, I said," lets give this up. Its hopeless".. LOL. Them doggies know how to tangle a spread.


----------

